# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Test e at StrongLionPharm?

## revax03

Hey guys,
i just made an order at stronglionpharm - test e. I made a payment, everything looks good so i wait my order now. Its my first cycle so i dont want to fuck up something.
Is that good quality?
Thank you

----------


## Couchlockd

> Hey guys,
> i just made an order at stronglionpharm - test e. I made a payment, everything looks good so i wait my order now. Its my first cycle so i dont want to fuck up something.
> Is that good quality?
> Thank you


Never heard of stronglion

----------

